
GoPro lays off 270 - fezz
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-gopro-layoffs-20170315-story.html
======
speps
I think the most interesting quote is: ?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?

------
randomerr
I think its the knocks are starting to match their quality for 1/3 the price.

~~~
denimnerd
I think it’s more that 99% of people don’t need a gopro. I’m a damn good
mountain biker and snowboarder but the footage i would get with a go pro would
be pretty boring !!

~~~
bambax
Not sure. You don't have to be Christopher Nolan for it to be interesting.

You can use it as a kind of dashcam to document what you are doing, watch it
after the fact to look at what you can improve, what went wrong, etc. and then
discard the footage and start again.

Or if it was somehow streamable it would surely find an audience. Even marbles
running down hills get crazy view counts on Youtube!

~~~
nailer
Yep, the 'you wouldn't believe what just happened' stories you trade with your
skiing/boarding/biking/skating friends are way more interesting with 'check
out this footage' at the end.

------
qf303rjr3
This is from March 2017.

~~~
xmpir
there is a layoff but the link here is wrong:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gopro-
redundancies/gopro-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gopro-
redundancies/gopro-cuts-200-300-jobs-in-aerial-products-unit-techcrunch-
idUSKBN1EU080)

~~~
nailer
mods, maybe update the link to the current one?

------
ptrkrlsrd
The uploaded title seems to be cut short, as the title of the article is
"GoPro to lay off 270 workers in an effort to cut costs".

------
Shivetya
never understood why they didn't market a dedicated dash cam variant. there
are dash cams in their price range, certainly within the Hero5 and stripped of
water proofing needs and such surely they could have banked on their name to
push them. site security and more as well.

------
xmpir
this article is fro MAR 15, 2017

